# Supprimer "ads by browse to save" sur mac



## clove (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vers vous car depuis peu je suis confronté à un problème sur facebook et google.

Le message "ads by browse to save" s'affiche un peu partout sur ma page facebook.

Il s'ajoute également juste sous la barre de recherche google, à chaque fois que j'effectue une recherche, avec un petit temps de latence, histoire qu'au moment ou je clique sur le lien recherché je ripe et clique sur "ads by browse to save".

Il crée aussi de faux liens hypertexte sur des mots de discussion renvoyant au site "ads by browse to save"

J'ai trouvé différents tuto sur la toile mais aucun n'est spécifique à Mac, ils demandent tous de s'aider de logiciels exclusivement pc.
Un tuto explique aussi qu'il s'agit d'un add-on firefox, nommé "browse2save" mais celui-ci n'est pas présent dans mes add-on.

Bref j'ai fait le tour du problème et n'ai pas trouvé de réponses c'est pourquoi je me tourne vers vous en espérant que vous pourrez me venir en aide.

Je vous remercie d'avance et espère être dans le bon menu du forum.

Clovis


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

As tu le même problème avec un autre navigateur (Safari, par ex) ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2013)

c'est un  malware
Si comme on le souhaite pour toi ca n'affecte pas un autre navigateur la solution _pourrait_ etre assez simple

ce sera de repartir avec nettoyage de firefox ( et /ou plugins internet ) avec  un profil firefox neuf et de reinstaller doucement  les éléments sûrs  à neuf

note il est possible que cette saloperie soit masquée dans une extension que tu crois saine
et en aurait profité pour ajouter un plugin internet ou autre  script zarbe
ne remettre des extensions que si elles sont réputées et prises aux bons endroits,


----------



## clove (13 Mars 2013)

D'accord.

Ça ne me le fait pas lorsque j'utilise safari.
Merci pour vos réponses, j'essaie de réinstaller firefox et vous tiens au courant.

Clovis


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2013)

et je conseillerai de verifier les plugs  ,  changer profile (
 ET 
changer la plist firefox ( dans ta biblio/preferences)
ET 
virer les caches FF
--


----------



## clove (13 Mars 2013)

Ça fonctionne !

J'ai utilisé "Trash Me" pour supprimer complètement firefox de ma plateforme.
Avant j'ai pris soin d'exporter mes marques pages en HTML et d'exporter mes mots de passes enregistrés avec le module "Password Exporter".

Je conseil donc cette procédure pour ceux qui n'arrivent pas à identifier le module responsable de ce malware.

Méthode radicale mais efficace.

Un grand merci à vous !

Clovis


----------

